# Double posts



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone care that the forum is dying on its feet ? Todays error double posts yet again :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else having problems connecting today?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone else having problems connecting today?


Jae has been doing strength/conversion tests on the database today (and most of yesterday), which has made the forum a bit sporadic unfortunately.

This tests have to run along side the live forum, therefore it does have a detrimental effect sometimes if the forum is being hit with high volumes of traffic.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having problems connecting today?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having problems connecting today?
> ...


Kev, purely as a suggestion would it be possible to put this kind of much appreciated information on the home page just to make people aware?

There seems to be alot of negativity on here at the moment - quiet surreal actually to come back to after being away for three weeks - so maybe a bit of communication from Jae wouldn't go amiss.

As before just a thought


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

RK07 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I'll pass on the suggestion mate.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for passing the message on - much appreciated


----------

